# Do alert babies need less sleep...?



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

From the second DD was born, she was curious. She didn't cry a peep, but looked back and forth at DH and me, trying to size us up. People would always comment about how "alert" she was for such a young baby. I even joked that she was born with the cord around her neck 3 times because she must have been in my belly saying "What was that noise? What was THAT noise? Oh, what was that noise??"

At almost 10 months, I find her so much more in tune to her surroundings and better able to communicate her needs (pointing, bits of words, hand gestures) than other babies her age that we meet. She also sleeps a whole lot less and is a bit of a challenge to put down. She still only takes 2 X 45-minute naps a day and is up at least 3-4 times a night (with a few nights that are better--or worse).

I've just started reading that alert babies need less sleep (and, I'd guess, are easily aroused because their curiosity kicks in). Anyone have a similar experience or know anything more about the connection?

I'm really curious! TIA.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Apparently, yes, if my crazy alert and engaged kid is anything to go by. (She *was* a good sleeper for the first 3 months, and when she's not in the throes of a regression, she sleeps pretty okayish, but those periods are far and few between.) 9-10 months is also ripe for sleep regressions for all kids, and the teeth, and etc etc...

There's just SO much to do!


----------



## Lilygoose (Oct 27, 2009)

My DD was very alert from the moment she was born. Many people commented on it to me and were suprised by her curiosity and need to see what everyone was doing from day one. She's busy and curious all day long. Sleep has been a struggle. I won't get into the contortions we went through trying to get sleep. It did get better around 11-13 months, not sure exactly when, it was such a blur because I was soooo tired for sooo long. Even now, if she doesn't get enough sleep she copes really well with it-only a little cranky if at all, as long as she woke up independently (if something or someone wakes her up she's a bear). She is always happy to get into bed at night and do the routine, but as soon as its time to sleep, oh boy she wants no part of it (She's now 22 months). When she wakes up she hops out of bed and immediately starts asking questions, getting toys, etc. she has no transition. its kinda cute and funny-the first thing she does is establish where everyone is.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Yup! When DD gets up in the morning, she sits bolt upright and starts to babble away. Not much transition out of her! That said, she's a really happy, curious baby and loves people. I'm finally trying to just make peace with the lack of sleep and enjoy her for who she is. She's a wonderful baby... she's just too curious to sleep like one!


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

You are describing my dd (19 mos). So alert and focused from a very young age. She is a total extravert. Not much of a sleeper, although she does sleep from 10-5 now







. Naps, on the other hand, are impossible! My theory is that alert babies are great at processing stimuli and therefore don't need to shut down as often. They're fine with total chaos!


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes. DD has always needed less than "average", but only about 1-1.5 hours less.


----------

